# I need help



## snakeman333 (Apr 7, 2005)

I need some help finding reptile laws for washington, specifically cowlitz co. Can anyone help me?


----------



## nomaddan (Nov 26, 2004)

What are you lookig for? You can do some searches here...

http://wdfw.wa.gov/home.htm

Here is the WAC for illegal animals in Washington

http://www.leg.wa.gov/WAC/index.cfm?sectio...eaction=section


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

Dude, wrong forum for this post. Didn't you notice that every other post above and below you was a fish store and city?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

MOVED TO REPTILE FORUM


----------



## nomaddan (Nov 26, 2004)

Don't worry about it...he was new once to.


----------



## snakeman333 (Apr 7, 2005)

thanks everybody. I'm new to the net. I know it's a $1000 fine and up to 5 years in prision for an Africian red bellied piranha. Damn COUNTY laws! I do want another piranha, but I read that, and my girlfriend said "Oh, hell no." So I have snakes. I am trying to find the law on reptile size in Cowlitz CO. By the way, I have a 55 gal/ w 2 albino, 1 tiger oscar , 2 convicts, 1 bala shark, 1 f/green terror, 1 m/ gold sevrum(?), and a marble pleco. I also have a 32 gal salt tank, and a 10 gal decorative tank.


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

snakeman333 said:


> thanks everybody. I'm new to the net. I know it's a $1000 fine and up to 5 years in prision for an Africian red bellied piranha.
> [snapback]970163[/snapback]​


See, idiot legislators _can_ be a good thing occasionally!

-PK


----------



## nomaddan (Nov 26, 2004)

BoomerSub said:


> snakeman333 said:
> 
> 
> > thanks everybody. I'm new to the net. I know it's a $1000 fine and up to 5 years in prision for an Africian red bellied piranha.
> ...


Huh?


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

nomaddan said:


> BoomerSub said:
> 
> 
> > snakeman333 said:
> ...


Piranhas are confined to South America, they banned a nonexistant fish.

-PK


----------

